

Runestone Wisp - a game that teaches logic - JoshTriplett
https://runestonewisp.appspot.com/

======
sawyer
I found the UI to be extremely complex and non-intuitive. You need to engage
me with something fun before you ask me to build a spell with runes I don't
understand - using a UI that's completely foreign.

